# Force Feeding



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi all,

These last couple of days I been extremely busy with Christmas shopping, and meeting up with friends that came home from out of state. When I was about to feed my Ps, I noticed I was down to only 1 small feeder! I threw in pellets, and all kinds of food that any P would want to take a chunk out of it. To my surprise, they did not even bothered to eat it or sniff at it! I was mad, and worried at the same time. Knowing they will get skinny if they don't eat for a few days. So my last option was to turn on my Rio 2100 powerhead, run it overnight. Ps were swimming all night long against the currents of the powerhead. Next morning my friend advised me to turn it off and now feed them shrimp. So, I went ahead and did that. And whoala! They ate all the shrimp I threw in, and they were begging for more as I was waving the shrimps in the water.

So, this is the way I force feed my Ps. Elong, Spilo, and 2 Rhoms all everything! If your fishes don't like shrimp....they will have a long and hard workout of the powerhead!

Goodluck all, and happy holidays.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

good info. I'll have to try that with my manny


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

LMAO stubborn bastards arent they.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Hummm interesting !!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

good information. I'll have to try that with my Spilo and my rhom.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Killer I've actually tried this and your right. They are famished after a long hard swim. My elong goes ape sh*t for shrimp after his night of fighting the current.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

mrwilson99 said:


> So my last option was to turn on my Rio 2100 powerhead, run it overnight. Ps were swimming all night long against the currents of the powerhead.


So what kind of powerhead do you suggest for a 33 G to have a big currents ?

I can have those

a 
75 Gallon per hour
or a
210 Gallon per hour

So ?


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

I did the exact same thing. My reds started getting spoiled and finicky and not eating everything I gave them, so out came the powerheads, no sleep tonight boys, LOL next morning food was gone as soon as it hit the water. With two powerheads at opposite corners creating a whirlpool effect you can eliminate any still spots and they will be forced to work against the current.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> mrwilson99 said:
> 
> 
> > So my last option was to turn on my Rio 2100 powerhead, run it overnight. Ps were swimming all night long against the currents of the powerhead.
> ...


 I recommend the lower one, this is because you don't want to totally blow your fishes away. So the one with the less gal should do it. just place it right in the middle. And it will work wonders!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

I just order a 190 Gallon per hour, but I can controle the flow and with a automatic rotating head (90 degres)



















What do you think ?

Where should I put it in my tank ? 
I know on the side, but where exactly ? 
in the middle middle?


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> I just order a 190 Gallon per hour, but I can controle the flow and with a automatic rotating head (90 degres)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What do you think ?
Its a great unit, my friend had it for years and still runs it.

Where should I put it in my tank ? 
I know on the side, but where exactly ? 
in the middle middle?

Usually you would put it where there is a neutral zone, such as a resting place for your ps in case they get tired. But I say put it in a area where your ps hang out most, and give it a lil resting area.

Keep on truckin'


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Thank You Mr Wilson


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

isnt that kind of low for GPH? i have a 400 GPH in my 55 gallon for caribe


----------

